# Skills Train



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all  

I have just had somebody visit me from skills train as I'm hoping to do a book-keeping course with them, its quite expensive but seems to be just what I need and you finish with an IAB qualification, I work from home and have the time to do it and have some basic book-keeping knowledge.  I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with them and how did they get on with them?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The only thing I know is that they were on Watchdog recently & it didn't appear that their course were that good. I'd check out the Watchdog site for more info before parting with any money


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I didn't know that    I will check it out, thank you!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's the link for you

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/watchdog/2008/10/the_skills_training_thats_off.html

/links


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much    I thought it was odd that he said I needed to decide by friday or I would probably be waiting around 6 months to get another chance.  I'm not going to go for it at the moment, I would like to know more about the qualification so I'll do a bit more research and visit the local college.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

When any company says that I have to decide that day or suchlike, that always brings out warning flags for me.  I am doing a correspondence course in book keeping and I had no fixed timeframe for beginning.  

Good luck finding out more info from the local college.

Sue


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Sue    I've spoken to the college and they have courses for level 1 and 2 computerised book keeping (sage), each course costs just £195 and you sit the same IAB exam, skillstrain want £2500!!  I can't believe I was so close to signing up for it, so glad I asked now.  Will look further into manual book keeping courses before doing the sage ones.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

A lot of companies use SAGE now so that sounds good hunny..good job you checked it out 

Cat x


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

yes I'm so pleased I checked, I'll be using sage to do DPs book keeping so I will definately go on to do this course, I've enrolled for a level 1 manual book keeping course today because I want to better my knowledge of this before I begin the computerised course.  I'm really looking forward to getting started now!  

I would say to anyone considering skills train just to look further into other options, they do offer a worthwhile qualification at the end of it but it is an awful amount of money and with so many complaints about the support they offer its a no for me.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes I saw that Wtchdog report - not good.


----------

